# How often do you inject test prop?



## aza (Feb 28, 2010)

As the title says, how often n where for test prop?

Cheers


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Most people a know do EOD or some do it ED and glutes quads delts


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

eod and use whatever muscles you want as long as you rotate sites


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

EOD or ED, some do M W F but this has it's flaws IMO.

I always do EOD and have never had problems.


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

I used prop earlier this year and injected EOD I rotated sites like this: left quad, right quad, left glute, right glute and start again.


----------



## aza (Feb 28, 2010)

How much prop on each site. How much is too much. Looking at 100-150eod not 3 days a week.


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

aza said:


> How much prop on each site. How much is too much. Looking at 100-150eod not 3 days a week.


1ml/100mg EOD when I was mate


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

tom17 said:


> 1ml/100mg EOD when I was mate


.

That was a relatively low dose. How were your results?


----------



## aza (Feb 28, 2010)

Bull Terrier said:


> .
> 
> That was a relatively low dose. How were your results?


What's a good dose amount eod.


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

Bull Terrier said:


> .
> 
> That was a relatively low dose. How were your results?


Yeh I ran 100mg EOD because it was the first time using it,

Apsolutely loved it mate had incredible gains will Definatly use again.

Was a lab called ISIS pharma which I've used a few times now and has always delivered.


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

aza said:


> What's a good dose amount eod.


Depends on what your history with AAS is tbh mate


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

100mg EOD works just fine for me, 15+ cycles under my belt.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

aza said:


> How much prop on each site. How much is too much. Looking at 100-150eod not 3 days a week.


2ml glutes, *2ml quads once sites opened, do it to early (prepare to walk like John wayne)*


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

The Lifter said:


> 100mg EOD works just fine for me, 15+ cycles under my belt.


What do you stack it with?


----------



## tbone87667 (Dec 9, 2014)

how much do you inject ed


----------



## lasala310 (Feb 23, 2015)

Anyone do beginners cut stack from naps


----------



## misterlee (Mar 1, 2012)

BBaddict said:


> Yeh I ran 100mg EOD because it was the first time using it,
> 
> Apsolutely loved it mate had incredible gains will Definatly use again.
> 
> Was a lab called ISIS pharma which I've used a few times now and has always delivered.


Loved Isis, like rocket fuel! theie Test-400 was amazing. None about down near me now, so its back to AP!


----------

